

Making Banking Boring - geezer
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/10/opinion/10krugman.html

======
myoung8
Also see: <http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200905/imf-advice> for a more in-
depth article about why we need more regulation and why the government is
unlikely to go through with it and discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=534679>

------
kiba
The only reform we need is a market shakedown and bankruptcy of failing
corporations. Let the new guys pick up the debt and form new banks.

I, for one, would like to see peer to peer banking.

